# BN Pleco babies:)



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

We got an Albino and a regular BNP when we first set up our tank about 1 1/2 yrs ago. The Albino is half the size of the other...bigger one is maybe 3". I noticed them "wrestling around" last week then found a sac of eggs in the roots of a plant. The big guy...er girl, stayed with them for 4 or 5 days and then today, my birthday to boot, saw 2 tiny little Plecos stuck to the glass wiggling their tails! Had no idea we had a male and female, but apparently we do. Is there anything special I need to do to help the babies, or do we just watch and enjoy? Here is a (crappy) pic of the first one, he is in the middle of the pic.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

if there are no other fish in the tank, just watch and enjoy, should be enough grub around for the little guys in an established tank, they eat pellets pretty fast.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Congrats - I have dozens of baby BNP (albino and Silvertip) in community tanks. No special care and a survival rate of over 90%...


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

I wonder where the little fish at lol
Btw grats


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

There are now 3 and mom, i'm assuming the mother stays with the eggs, is still in the roots with the rest.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

So it looks like 3 eggs hatched altogether...they are growing fast! We have 2 dark and 1 that appears to be Albino.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I think albino is a recessive gene, and so, if you are showing an albino baby, with regular ones, the regular parent must have been a 'carrier', or heterogygous, carrying one normal allele and one albino allele. The babies that are regular form your cross would also be carriers, and the little albino is, well, an albino, double albino allele.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

If you ever end up with more little ones than you can handle I may be interested :bigsmile:


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

Momma has been under the same bush where she originally laid the eggs...we saw a couple new babies last week and now there are 5 or 6 new babies, half regular and half albino. I am assuming they are from the same batch of eggs, is 3-4 weeks in between hatchings normal? It looks like we will have some BNP's for sale in the near future...


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

let me know when lol


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

usually the Dad is the egg guarder/care giver.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

After a little more research I found that out...it was pretty neat to watch him chasing intruders away!


----------

